# Simply accounting



## Twyla (Feb 27, 2009)

I brought up a report for purchases to compare the gst paid on purchases to the gst paid on purchases ledger account . The journal entry numbers do not match. example: the journal entry number J151 in the a purchase journal will not come up with a match in the GST PAID ON PURCHASES ledger account. j151 in a purchase journal is a different company different amount than the j151 in the GST PAID ON PURCHASES ledger account. The Accounts Payable accounts are not connecting to the GST> How can I fix this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea how this relates to networking, sounds more like a business application issue. In any case, there's not nearly enough information to even hazard a guess as to the issue.


----------

